# Chronology Of Pride Era MMA HW Championship Race



## Stuart (Oct 28, 2019)

Fan film by me. 

It was a golden age in MMA at HW IMO. 

I much prefer Pride rules and scoring.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 28, 2019)

Ah the days of roided up fighters and fixed fights


----------



## Stuart (Oct 28, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Ah the days of roided up fighters and fixed fights



Not a fan of Pride?

I think all fans hate fixed fights. The point about roided up fighters is less clear, I’ve seen people say that as a good thing and a bad thing.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 28, 2019)

Stuart said:


> Not a fan of Pride?
> 
> I think all fans hate fixed fights. The point about roided up fighters is less clear, I’ve seen people say that as a good thing and a bad thing.


Not a fan at all. An ultra corrupt league with dumb rules that were damm lucky didn't kill anyone. Stamping on someone's head on the ground. To me that's disgusting and it's very lucky no one died. Yeah I'm sure the drunk fools watching it loved it but I'm someone who's been around the fight game most of my life I've seen the damage amateur boxing does and how it ruins people's lives. Let alone stamping on their heads.

As for steroids. In my eyes you take steroids in the ring you're a coward. It means your not confident in your own skills so you need to resort to taking junk to win. 

You want to take roids playing golf or tennis or swimming. Whatever your still a cheat but no ones getting hurt. You take steroids for fighting. You can kill someone plain and simple. Or do extreme damage to them. Look at Michael bisping his eye is gone because of a kick from a known steroid cheat. I've seen families deal with their partner paralysed for life or worse from fighting naturally so the amount of damage that can be done steroids is shocking and I have 0 respect for anyone who takes them


----------



## Buka (Oct 28, 2019)

I liked Pride. And I liked their scoring system a heck of a lot better than the UFC.

I remember when the UFC bought Pride. Dana White said there would be inter-organization tournaments. I was rather excited!

But, of course, he’s a promoter. Which is from the Latin word meaning fork tongued son of a beech.

As soon as the purchase went through he killed it dead.


----------



## BrendanF (Nov 17, 2019)

Buka said:


> I liked Pride. And I liked their scoring system a heck of a lot better than the UFC.
> 
> I remember when the UFC bought Pride. Dana White said there would be inter-organization tournaments. I was rather excited!
> 
> ...



It was already dead - that's why they bought it.  In fact it was a shrewd sale by the Japanese owners.  Their tv rights had been pulled in Japan due to the revelation of the extent of ah.. unsavoury elements.
Agreed on everything else though.


----------



## Todd Atkins Show (Dec 14, 2020)

I lived in Japan from 2002-2005 and attended every PRIDE event in Tokyo and Yokohama live. It was a great time to be alive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSayiaman (May 25, 2021)

Miss Pride FC so much. Sure it wasn't perfect but man did it have some of the most epic fights!!!


----------

